# Barking Pug... Help!



## Jo38 (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi everyone,
I am new to this forum and hoping someone could give me some advice.
I have a 3 year old Pug. He is a lovely little fellow, very affectionate, he follows me everywhere and as soon as i sit down he sits on my lap. The problem is he barks at absolutely everything and anyone walking pass the house. It has driven me so mad at times that i have to keep my living room curtains shut. He also goes crazy when birds or aeroplanes fly over the garden. I am guessing this is territorial and that he is protecting me. I would be very grateful if anyone has any advice.

Thanks 
Jo


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2010)

Ecollar!


----------



## oohmygod831 (Oct 14, 2010)

hi, i 2 am a newbee and hav just takin our 3rd dog in,we rescued a dog in jan and this, dog done nothing but bark he has since been rehomed now but has left our other 2 dogs barking at everything,weve had our 3rd dog 2 days ago and she 2 has started, weve tried clicker,and still are,and water but nothing stops them,it is driving us crazy,we say quiet but that hasnt worked eitha,so i 2 understand wot: ur going through,and now with a 3rd dog,you can imagine wen they start.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Dogs bark at things for one of two reasons either its territorial ie they are saying im here and this is mine or their anxious and unsure and the barkings to make whatever they are anxious and unsure about go away. The problem is when people go past the house for example they were just passing anyway however the dog barks they go away so the dog then learns the behaviour to his mind it works so he does it again. If you just shout as far as hes concerned your just joining in to make it go away. Next time dont say anything. Get up look out the window perfectly calm and unconcerned pat the dog say good boy walk away and sit down. It might take a few attempts over a few days. Cant say it will work for deffinate or how long will take but its worked with mine thats all i do and they stop.


----------



## Jo38 (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi, thanks for the advice. I will certainly give it a try and will let you know how it goes....fingers crossed.:thumbsup:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> Ecollar!


I should hope you're joking as that's awful advice to give someone :scared:

Here's some video that may help;

YouTube - Dog Training- How to train your dog not to bark- Episode 1
Part 1

YouTube - How to train your dog not to bark- episode 2- scary objects
Part 2

YouTube - Barking- Episode 3 - barking on a walk -dog training
Part 3

and

YouTube - Barking Episode 4- Barking at Strangers- Dog training
Part 4

Kikopup offer some wonderful humane ways of training your dogs by a simple clicker without the nee to shout or psyically punish your dog.

Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Jo38 said:


> Hi, thanks for the advice. I will certainly give it a try and will let you know how it goes....fingers crossed.:thumbsup:


i told someone about it when they had a border collie and they did look at me a bit strange at first. But they did try it and it worked. It works on mine too. So good luck. Know it sounds weird but sometimes the oddest things work on dogs.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> Ecollar!


We know you are being sarcastic, but please tell the OP that. He is new and might not fully understand our views and funny little ways!


----------



## ddb (Oct 16, 2010)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Dogs bark at things for one of two reasons either its territorial ie they are saying im here and this is mine or their anxious and unsure and the barkings to make whatever they are anxious and unsure about go away. The problem is when people go past the house for example they were just passing anyway however the dog barks they go away so the dog then learns the behaviour to his mind it works so he does it again. If you just shout as far as hes concerned your just joining in to make it go away. Next time dont say anything. Get up look out the window perfectly calm and unconcerned pat the dog say good boy walk away and sit down. It might take a few attempts over a few days. Cant say it will work for deffinate or how long will take but its worked with mine thats all i do and they stop.


like this reply very true , the more excited or stressed you get will only make it worse


----------

